# Designer Pet Names :)



## coach418

This might be an odd thread to start   but does anyone have pets?  What are their names? Are they designer names?

My Pomeranian's name is *MIU MIU* ush:  I also have a Border Collie, named Jenna, but my husband and I have decided her middle name is Coco (CHANEL !)

Would love to hear from you ladies!

Your Friend in Bel Air,
Melania K.


----------



## curlsaloud

Yes - I have two little girl cats called Chloe and Edith


----------



## snowwhite

I think this is a great idea for a thread!

Our dogs don't have designer names, but I think they can be really cute!

I used to have a neighbor dog named "Chanel."  She was a gorgeous Doberman, and it really suited her!

Our dogs are named Tekarra, (after a mountain here in Canada) Bella-Luna, (Beautiful Moon--she is the cutie in my avatar)  Willow, and Rowan, our little "tree" name pups, and Ishi, after an American Indian Warrior.  (This dog survived for the first ten months of his life, against all odds, on a reserve.)


----------



## coach418

Bella-Luna is a beautiful name. She's such a cutie!


----------



## Prada's Meadow

My girlfriend called her pet Parrot Hermes.


----------



## AnimalCrackers

My FSIL's dog is named Prada.


----------



## caitlin1214

One of my cats is named Louis.

At some point I want to get a dog and I have names picked out for them:

If it's a Maltese, Miki (as in Mikimoto)

If it's a brown and white Papillon, Coco
If it's a black and white Papillon, Prada


----------



## jennycouture

my teacup poodle's name is Lola. She is very fashionable, high maintenanced and whatever lola wants, lola gets..!


----------



## vbskull

^^ hahah, love it!!!


----------



## nataliam1976

My cousin`s cat is called Gucci and he is a very elegant pet!


----------



## Victoria.

My dog's name is Chloe! (unintentionally a designer, I just loved the name)


----------



## Lola24

jennycouture said:


> my teacup poodle's name is Lola. She is very fashionable, high maintenanced and whatever lola wants, lola gets..!



My min pin is Lola too, we say that all the time and also sing to her "her name was Lola, she was a show girl" LOL!


----------



## kissmyace108

My toy poodle's name is Louis after Vuitton and hes a cutie pie


----------



## LisaG719

No designer names for me. 

Coby is just a human name that suits him perfectly. 

Loki (Norse God)

Dozer (like BullDozer the BullDog) not very original but it came up at the petshop because he was running into everything - not around but bulldozing right through. lol I tried to come up with French names after but Doz just fit. 


A coworker of mine had a Yorkie named Louis - such a cutie! That's the only designer named dog I have seen in person.


----------



## Neeya

My sister named her Chihuahua's Chanel and Valentino


----------



## Virginia

My Terrier mix is named Bentley


----------



## Zophie

My dog's name is Sophie.  Lately I keep seeing different designers naming bags "Sophie."  I have a pair of Bebe jeans called "Sophie" jeans.  I don't know of a designer named Sophie though.  I just liked the name.


----------



## Leelee

My pets don't have designer names, but I love what I chose to call them so much, I just have to share anyway.

Nellie
Kiki
Casey
Quinn
Cedello


----------



## Lisasbags

What a great name -- Valentino!


----------



## RenataM

Do car names count?
My baby's name is Porsche


----------



## bijou

I have a shih-tzu named *CoCo* (my boyfriend didn't let me add the Chanel & wouldn't let me name the other one Chanel haha)


----------



## batgirl0711

my dog's full name is Guinness Vuitton


----------



## vanessa_karie

my 6 months old kitten is called Chloe too! and my frd has 2 cats and they are called gucci and chanel!


----------



## chloe-babe

yep, my little chi girl is called Biba, and our little boy Chi is called Mr Big, a tribute to SATC


----------



## vanessa225

I don't have any pets right now :cry: but if I could ever convince my landlady to let me get a kitty, I'd name her Chanel...


----------



## nextnewface

My Ragdoll's name is Armani  ​


----------



## Couturegrl

Bentley is my male Chi's name, and I named my female Chi Carmen after Carmen Electra...and her middle name is Giselle after Giselle Bundchen!! 

Our next Chi will be named Breitling!!


----------



## LVobsessed415

my mom has two carien terriers named Coco and the other chanel.


----------



## hello2703

We have a pony in our barn that is called Gucci. It's not mine though.


----------



## oregonfanlisa

I named my little girl Pasha after the Cartier watch!  She was definitely our Princess!!

Einstein came with his name and it's stuck.  Einey for short.


----------



## caitlin1214

My mom is so annoying, because she keeps adding possible breeds of dogs to my list.

Now it's a pug. 


If it's a boy, he'll be called Prometheus (Promy for short).
If it's a girl, Persephone (Sephy for short).


----------



## gucci girl

my baby in the avatar's name is louis but pronounced louie


----------



## couturecreature

I've got 11 pets, one of my cockatiels is named Louis, and the other one Christian. My white/grey lop-eared bunny is called Chanel.


----------



## mzkyie

my maltese/shih tzu mix's name is Dooney...when I was obsessed with DB 2 years ago...I'm so over that brand now i wanna change his name haha







here's an older pic of him


----------



## SilverSea

My dog's name is Jasper


----------



## luvshopping90

This is my cavalier spaniel named Louis.  I had to change the spelling to Louie though, no one pronounce it right.


----------



## Cheryl24

^^ Love your Cavalier Spaniel!!!!! 

I used to house-sit for a family who had to 2 dogs named after their cars:  Lexie (Lexus) and Benzie (Mercedes)  

A friend had two cats named Estee and Lauder.

My cocker spaniel is named Daphne but this was before I knew about her Coach bag namesake.  Here she is sticking her tongue out at you!  LOL


----------



## PrincessMe

my teacup poodle is named Miki after Mikimoto... she's a beautiful blackgray colour like the Mikimoto pearls


----------



## Couturegrl

^OMG cutest dog ever!!!


----------



## Fred&Ginger

Not designer, but famous - my bunnies are called Fred & Ginger (ie Astaire & Rogers).


----------



## PrincessMe

Thank you Couture I lOve your Carmen too!!


----------



## MassLaw15

I haven't done the whole designer name thing, Yet! I have one handsome Pit Bull, they are wonderful dogs! And, his name is Bronx. My mother's friend who was a bit snobby had two cats, GUCCI and PUCCI. I thought it was kind of cute but me mother said it always nausiated her! Sooo. who knows! I also have a chinchilla named Bunny, yes a chinchilla named bunny!


----------



## PrincessMe

my friend named her 2 maltese, one Dolce & one Gabbana


----------



## ViciousBliss

aww i had a black and white rat (she was adorable, dont' get grossed out it's NOT a sewer rat its a CUTE rat) her name was Gucci but she passed away. 

now i have 2 rats named Sass and Frass hehe


----------



## just_jill325

my dog's name is Gucci


----------



## jellybebe

No designer name for me either, but my bunny is named Evander... as in Furryfield.


----------



## Couturegrl

PrincessMe said:


> Thank you Couture I lOve your Carmen too!!


 

Thanks!! I have such a weak spot for teeny dogs!!


----------



## Couturegrl

ViciousBliss said:


> aww i had a black and white rat (she was adorable, dont' get grossed out it's NOT a sewer rat its a CUTE rat) her name was Gucci but she passed away.
> 
> now i have 2 rats named Sass and Frass hehe


 

LOL so cute!

I think that rats make great pets. My aunt is a 2nd grade teacher and had two as the 'class pets'. Very smart and clean


----------



## fendifemale

Cockerspaniel-Fendi


----------



## fendifemale

luvpurses24 said:


> ^^ Love your Cavalier Spaniel!!!!!
> 
> I used to house-sit for a family who had to 2 dogs named after their cars: Lexie (Lexus) and Benzie (Mercedes)
> 
> A friend had two cats named *Estee* and Lauder.
> 
> My cocker spaniel is named Daphne but this was before I knew about her Coach bag namesake. Here she is sticking her tongue out at you! LOL


That's Fendi's middle name.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Well, our Persian's name is Kitten. It's what we called her when she was a baby and it just kind of stuck.

Someday we'd like to have a dog, and we agreed that we would name him/her Pucci. (Get it? Poochie?) I crack myself up ...


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

My Maltese is named Louis (I too change it to Louie when I take him to the vet, so they'll pronounce it right). I want a yorkie, and when get him I'll name him Luca (Luca Luca is a brand, but I just like Luca for a dog).


----------



## mama2anangel

I have a shih-tzu named CoCo Chanel!  I originally just named her CoCo because of her color, but the chanel just fit with it, so that's how I registered her.


----------



## Beth1433

I never thought of a designer name.  I think I'll do that next time.  

I have:
German Shepard named Schuyler
Catahoula Leopard Hound named Sinatra
Pit Bull named Seven


----------



## MassLaw15

^ I love Pit Bulls! Mine is Bronx!


----------



## FijiBuni

I have a calico cat named Chloe Coco Chanel.... but Chloe for short!


----------



## DesignerElla

jennycouture said:


> my teacup poodle's name is Lola. She is very fashionable, high maintenanced and whatever lola wants, lola gets..!



And little man, little lola wants you!


----------



## DesignerElla

If I got fish (not a good idea, they die too easily) I'd name them Louis and Vuitton.

My next dog I want to name omgosh I forget ha ha. Lulu? Something around that line of cutesiness. Chloe's a good choice 'cause they're my favorite and it's French (with the accent) and so are Bichons!


----------



## Sunshine

one is Lilly and the other Violet = LV


----------



## Smoothie <3

My mum's poodle is called Max, after Maxfactor. Lol. My dog has a weird name: Tipsy. lol


----------



## shalomjude

No designer name for my puppy ... her name is Jude ... hence my user id ..'shalomjude' as we say it to her every day (or usually shev jude haha)


----------



## missmustard

I should've thought about this before naming my pup!! Anyway, too late for that! But I present to you, Vito  
He's a one year old basset hound and a cheeky lil devil, but I love him to pieces still!

Used to have a siamese cat called Elvis, but he passed away last year .


----------



## Brandwashed

wow this thread has been dead for a year and a half, at any rate.

i have a Yorkie and his name is Cartier Hermes McQueen, obvious all designer names (ie mcqueen from alexander) and i will be getting a girl dog whose name will be Chloe Chanel McQueen


----------



## pollinilove

i wanted to name my dog ysl at one time just to hear the vet try to say it but i read in a book you need to give a dog a easy name that people can say


----------



## couture2387

I named one of my dogs Louis...sometimes I hate it though because people at the vets office always pronounce it "Luis"


----------



## BagsRmyLife

<-----her name is Bindi....because she a has a bindi in the middle of her head (and because I'm a brownie ). It's the perfect, cute, feminine name for her!

My other boxer's name is Rocky but that's because we adopted him and kept his name. We call him "sheru" sometimes (because in Punjabi it means tiger) since his coat makes him look like tiger. 

If I got another dog it would probably have to do with coffe...like hazelnut...latte..mocha...LoL


----------



## oscarcat729

I was thinking of a lot of designer duos when finding names for my kitties (boy and girl). I thought of...
Louis and Vuitton
Coco and Chanel
Vera and Wang (my mom said she would never name a boy cat Wang! Haha)
Dooney and Bourke 
Calvin and Klein
And after all of these wonderful duos, we decided on Brooklyn and Jet (not a duo)-- go figure!


----------



## angel81chick

I originally wanted Valentino, but decided to name my dog after alcohol....Bailey.  It was between Whiskey and Bailey, but he only answered to Bailey, so in some way, he chose his name


----------



## .pursefiend.

^^ my dog is name after alcohol too - JD...Jack Daniels


----------



## mrodriquez2006

I have a chi named Valentino...we got him on Valentine's Day, hence the name...but he is quite the fashionist-o? lol so the name suits him well


----------



## fashion16

I named my corgi Coco (as in Chanel) for like..3 days but it just didn't fit her. Her name was changed shortly after we learned more about her little personality. She is goofy yet she can be regal. What name did we settle with, you ask.....

Tater Von Tot. She definitely lives up to her name.


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

No designer pet names for us - our previous boxers were Roxie and Uno, and our new pups are Myrtle the boston terrier and Pixel the boxer.  Our neighbors' dog's name is Louis....as in Vuitton, though.  He even has a Juicy dog carrier that they tote him in.  He's a cute little furry thing...don't know the breed....maybe a yorkie or something similar.


----------



## LvnMyLVs

One of my Persians name is Coco.


----------



## BagsOnly

Our friends have 2 king charles and named one Coco and the other one Chanel... SOOO CUTE!!!

My dog is named after the famous black and white cookie- OREO!


----------



## xxxjulybabyxxx

I wanted to name my girl dior... but my bf said no...  
But I have a friend who has ragdoll name miu miu


----------



## chiwawawonder

i should've named my chihuahua, SPEEDY, or MINLIN.


----------



## PrettyInPink

I have a yorkie-bichon whose name is Bella Rose (Rosie)
And a maltese named Captain Jack Sparrow (Jack for short )


----------



## pradaprincess

hehe i have a black pom named Coco
and a mini sable pom named Hardy (like Ed Hardy)


----------



## mcb100

I also thought Chanel would be a cute name for a dog but then i was like, "nahh, because my bags are Chanel and that'd be confusing for me and other people" Like if I said, "Where's my Chanel?" people wouldn't know if I'm talking about my dog or my bag, KWIM?


----------



## mememeow

my dog's full name is Spike Tom Jacobs

Tom Ford & Marc Jacobs...tw of my fave designers


----------



## pmburk

Yea, I'm not into the designer names for pets. 

Our basset is Bradley, after General Omar Bradley. We also have a cat named Wainwright, again after Gen. Wainwright. Yes, we love our military history.


----------

